# Surf Tackle for Ohio River Cats/Striper?



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new(ish) in Ohio and have really only started fishing in this state a few month ago. That being said, I've fished for about 20 years back home in California (mostly inland saltwater and freshwater rivers) for striper, channel cats (we don't have blues and flathead) and the occasional hailbut or yellowtail.

I left all my 'good' gear at my parents' house - which I'm sure my dad is enjoying immensely (at least it's not collecting dust) - but I cringe at just buying lots of expensive gear on a student's income (basically none, i'd be buying it with financial aid for graduate school).

I have a 8' light action jig rod loaded with 4lb test for smallies and white bass, a nice 6'6" ML spinning rig with 8lb for cranks and whatnot in the LMR but now that it's warming up, I'm eager to give the big river at greenup or rc byrd a shot. So naturally I need heavier gear.

I was hoping you could direct me to the most inexpensive (but reliable since it's gotta last me 'cause I can't just go replace broken tackle all the time) surf tackle for fishing those waters for big cats and striper. I kind of 'hate' the big 8 and bait lookin' combos they sell (you know the ones that will heave a rig out about 20yds and that's about it - pretty useless if you wanna use any sort of lure at all or get any casting range) and would like something that's a little more versatile than just tossing meat for whale-sized catfish. I'd be willing to sacrifice some of the heft/muscle to keep a rod that I could still use occasionally off the Ohio (maybe East Fork for cats or Muskie even) for throwing big spoons, jigs, and plugs.

Oh, and 'cause i'm a cheap student now, I turned in my truck for a dinky Mazda so its' gotta be <10' and two-/three-piece for the rod or it ain't gonna fit (I have enough trouble with the 2pc 8" jig rod)

Like I said, i don't have a lot of extra money to just 'try it and see if i like it' so any help would be REALLY appreciated, thanks! I'm hoping to spend less than $150 (ideally around $120). AND, if you think surf tackle isn't even worth buying and to just go with a MH baitcasting set up instead, let me know that too - 'cause i'd be open to both options as long as I could cover my bases for fishing the dams.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

I would go to bass pro in cinc. and get a daiwa emucast only 85.00-95.00 very good rod for the money


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I fish Greenup and most of us "regulars" use at least C3 Abus all the way up the line to the Pro Rockets and Records. Rods are a different story. I use Cabela Predator 11 ft rods and Diawa Emcast 10ft. For me it's a matter of comfort and these two rods aren't really thick at the base but still have the strength.Sometimes for the wipers a long rod isn't really necessary up here depending on the flow. But I use the long rods to keep the line off the top of the water because the current can catch it and sweep it too far too fast. This set up does well with the blues and channels that hit spoons fishing for Wipers too. This is a baitcaster setup and you may want tougher rods for cats. I don't use spinning gear for long casting but when wipers are closer , I use just a Shimano cheap 8 ft rod with a cardinal spinning reel. Matter of fact, broke it yesterday trying to hoist a Carp over the railSee what BPS has and look around pawnshops and some paylakes. This is just what I use and there are plenty of options.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

man, i might just convince my dad to mail me my abu garcias (i have a 5500 and 6500 back home) and buy a rod here....

it's about 100 bucks for the c3 and as much as i dislike using spinning tackle for bigger water, i might go for the daiwa combo fishercreekrick mentioned...

have you come across anything that does the job that's less expensive than the c3's? they're runnin about $100 and throw in a rod it'll be at least 200. nothin' on craigslist unfortunately


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Shimano Cardiffs are decent high capacity reels but I can't remember a price. Like I said, check those pawnshops but take a good loook at the reels. Hey Rick, you sell any reels??


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Sami sent a pm to you. Daveo I just bought a Wright and McGill stormy skies spinning 9 foot salmon and steelhead rod from cabelas on sale for 50 bucks and like it a lot and ordered another for my father, it is the med action with a fast tip and its rated at 3/8 to 3/4 oz. Might be a good white bass and sauger rod it has alittle bit of a tip on it and a decent backbone to it with a limited life time warranty. Don't know if its still on sale.


----------



## yarmo (May 10, 2011)

When I moved back here from Marion last Summer, I decided I needed a "dam rod". I wanted something that I could reach out and touch somebody with. I made a trip up to Cabella's in Charleston and bought a twelve foot Salt Striker rod with a matching Salt Striker spinner reel. I love it! it's light weight, decently sensitive, and can absolutely sling the bait. I think the whole outfit cost me about $135.00 at the time.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

SamiFish said:


> man, i might just convince my dad to mail me my abu garcias (i have a 5500 and 6500 back home) and buy a rod here....
> 
> it's about 100 bucks for the c3 and as much as i dislike using spinning tackle for bigger water, i might go for the daiwa combo fishercreekrick mentioned...
> 
> have you come across anything that does the job that's less expensive than the c3's? they're runnin about $100 and throw in a rod it'll be at least 200. nothin' on craigslist unfortunately


I'm using a 5500 on a 11' Penn Prevail I had "ship to store" at Bass Pro, here's a video of it in action this weekend: (I replaced the Red w/the C4, high speed retrieve) 

http://youtu.be/JrRSF1pDpk8


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> I'm using a 5500 on a 11' Penn Prevail I had "ship to store" at Bass Pro, here's a video of it in action this weekend: (I replaced the Red w/the C4, high speed retrieve)
> 
> http://youtu.be/JrRSF1pDpk8


Hey jeff,

Nice video and catch. Its good to hear another opinion on the abus. I think one of the things I really like is how compact it all still looks. Surf spinning tackle starts to get enormous and heavy at times.

I had 2 other questions for ya though if you don't mind me asking
:
1. It looked like you had braid on there, how heavy is it and do you bother with mono backing?
2. I noticed you used a float for your jig, what is it and how come you dont just throw the jig plain? Is it just for the extra weight?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeff probably is using braid but I don't know how big. I use mono,15lb Big game. The float is a casting float called a Launcher used for getting lures farther out when fish are breaking. We use them to float Shad or mooneyes or skips. I tie a 2-3 ft leader to the top. Besides the distance, you can keep your lure "in the zone". The launcher was working for us at Greenup yesterday with Zoom flukes rigged on a leadhead with an oversized hook. Hybrids aren't to spooky when you cast in the middle of them. I caught a couple yesterday just as the rig hit the water. These are 5" long and weigh 2 1/8 oz but you can take cheaper popping floats and rig them how you want. I tape my launchers because there's no wire running thru them and can get expensive to lose. The tape lets you bring both halves back in case you do hit a wall or whatever. Plano, Driftwood , Texas. Brand name , simply Launcher. Launcher - mid lower left 2nd pic


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd go baitcaster if it was me. I prefer the penn 320 gt2 over any Abu. I've got a 7000 c3i collecting dust. It takes some practice to launch but loosen the reel tension spring (I take it out all together) and just get the thumb right. I can cast it about 70 yards on my 7'6" boat rods. They can be found for about 60 bucks used on eBay. The worst I've had to do is replace the worm gear. Match it with a 11 foot rod and u should be able to get 100 yards out of it with a couple ounces weight. It is a tank too, strongest reels I had ever used. I've landed several 70+ pound blues on them and a 63 pound flathead.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Check local paylakes... they should have deals on rods that fit the bill. Reels will be a different story... if you are looking for a cat/striper rig that will be set up for basically bait fishing (live or cut) walmart sells the shakespear series of baitcasters with clickers... they are fairly cheap- around $40... one is very similar to the abu 6000-6500 and the other is the tidewater series, more like the abu 7000 (high capacity for line). The tidewater reels are typically used more for cat rigs, but the other style baitcaster can be used for casting heavier lures and even set ups with live baits or cut baits.

As far as line types go... I would focus on braid, my opinion... can with stand the rigors of the dam, debirs and rocks. Just make sure you buy a rod that has guides that can withstand the use of braid.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

montagc said:


> What is the action on that rod? I have a 12' Shakespeare Big Water Ugly Stick BWC1102. It is extra heavy. Seems like it might be overkill for wipers.


I started with a 12' Ugly Stick, and it was over kill on ME. 
I used an Ocean Master from Bass Pro for a few years, with a Daiwa Emcast Plus reel, it was 12', large capacity surf spinning reel. Still heavier than this Penn Prevail, with the 10oz Abu on it. 
This Penn is super light, but has backbone. At Markland, I have been able to cast to the second highway piling, and I'm still learning to cast it with the Abu Garcia round reel. 

You'll think over kill when you're reaching fish that only a surf rod can put you on. AND the wipers are hitting in the over 10# range. 
"Enough is never enough" comes to mind. 
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

SamiFish said:


> Hey jeff,
> 
> Nice video and catch. Its good to hear another opinion on the abus. I think one of the things I really like is how compact it all still looks. Surf spinning tackle starts to get enormous and heavy at times.
> 
> ...


Sami, I use 30# PowerPro, used 20 for years, just changed to 30, never had a problem w/20. ??  
As for the launcher, DaveO answered it, I make them from Billy Bob 5" weighted sinkers, run a steel leader through the straw, clip on a 2oz (or 1 oz depend on your rod/reel)pyramid sinker, and tape it together, clip the leader on the top w/the launcher, it will take you FAR OUT, and with the retrieve, and current, you'll stay on or near the top, makes a fantastic popping spitting action, brings hungry fish to your tail of choice on the lead head jig. I sometimes use just a baitholder hook, if I really want the tail on the surface. It'll skitter around behind the launcher and is a blast when it gets busted on. 
LMJ


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Listen to Dave & Jeff. 

10-11' rod, either Shimano reel or Abu. 


Can't go wrong. Enjoyable fight. Slings bait or lures a mile. Lasts forever. 

Amen.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Get you a couple 8-9' ugly stix or catmaxx rods. Both are durable rods that aren't too expensive. As for the reels I would do as you stated and have your dad mail you your reels.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

diehardbucfan2013 said:


> Get you a couple 8-9' ugly stix or catmaxx rods. Both are durable rods that aren't too expensive. As for the reels I would do as you stated and have your dad mail you your reels.


I've owned more than a few ugly stix and whiel they're very durable I've not always been very happy with how bendy they are (even with MH and H action) and the guides - well I see grooves in them from monofilament use (I'm sure braids will do that in half the time). 

As for the abu garcias I know are sitting in the garage next to the rest of my fishing gear, my dad says he can't find them. I think he just wants to keep 'em, haha. But whatever the case, I'm reel-less.


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

i know im more than in the minority here but I think the old "60s" style pfluegers make wonderful catfish reels. I mate mine normally with a 7foot heavy action rod with 30lb braid, you can usually find these reels for 20-30 dollars. The reason I enjoy these reels is they have a super loud clicker and are all metal construction not the plastic pieces like in todays reels. [ame]http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s211/waynemclain/2011-03-29_18-32-51_981.jpg[/ame]


----------



## Patrick1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just went on line to order a cabela predator 11 foot rod. Im cheap so a hundred bucks is big bucks for a rod. Found out they are backordered and ship date is 11 or 12 weeks.
I have used a surf rod many times at Greenup. It works and I can catch fish but no sensitivity at all. Plus its just so big(wide) compared to a predator rod. I have seen a couple of people lose half a surf rod while fishing. They cast and top half comes off line breaks and day is done. I will still order the rod. I have used ugly sticks many times. They are durable, but lack sensitivity and I always end up have trouble with the guides cutting my line.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> I started with a 12' Ugly Stick, and it was over kill on ME.
> I used an Ocean Master from Bass Pro for a few years, with a Daiwa Emcast Plus reel, it was 12', large capacity surf spinning reel. Still heavier than this Penn Prevail, with the 10oz Abu on it.
> This Penn is super light, but has backbone. At Markland, I have been able to cast to the second highway piling, and I'm still learning to cast it with the Abu Garcia round reel.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've fished for striper on the West Coast in fresh and saltwater and I've never really had to use more than a 7' MH IM7 rod with my 6500c3. That being said, just from what I've seen, I was realizing I needed the surf rod (longer rod) just to get the range it looks like you need to get out to the fish. As far as the backbone is concerned, I don't think I'd need it (or if i did, it'd be really rare)

On the bright side, my dad, after some snooping around his RV has found at least ONE of my reels, I'm hoping it's the 6500c3 (I also have a 5500c3) but that just saved me about 80 bucks. Still need a rod but I figure Cabelas (free shipping right now on rods and reels) could rustle something up if I cna't find a better deal


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

SamiFish said:


> Yeah I've fished for striper on the West Coast in fresh and saltwater and I've never really had to use more than a 7' MH IM7 rod with my 6500c3. That being said, just from what I've seen, I was realizing I needed the surf rod (longer rod) just to get the range it looks like you need to get out to the fish. As far as the backbone is concerned, I don't think I'd need it (or if i did, it'd be really rare)
> 
> On the bright side, my dad, after some snooping around his RV has found at least ONE of my reels, I'm hoping it's the 6500c3 (I also have a 5500c3) but that just saved me about 80 bucks. Still need a rod but I figure Cabelas (free shipping right now on rods and reels) could rustle something up if I cna't find a better deal


To give you a little perspective, here at Greenup a few yrs ago, all we used were 6500's, with the brakes out and 7'6" BPS Bionic Blade trigger rods rated for 2 oz lures and just reaching the closest fish breaking. After a hard day of casting and catching and reeling fish in in the current, we had to find some long, more comfortable rods that weren't thick like catfish rods. Most of us were casting so hard that we actually tied a lanyard to the back of the reel and wrapped it around our wrist so we wouldn't accidentally toss the rig in the river with the 7'6". So we tried the Predators and have experimented around since. Feel the rods out that you are looking at. If you have a day when you toss Pencil Poppers weighted to up to 3 oz, or 3 oz spoons, you'll be glad you bought a comfortable one that you can be confident with. Also take into consideration, the length from the reel to the butt where you'll be holding it. The Predator works fine for me but I also had a BPS 12' Salt Striker that was a great rod but had storage / transportation issues with it. Some folks may not think the Predator is strong enough, but I don't go out expecting to catch 15 lbers every day either. You have been fortunate enough to fish for California Stripers so all you need to do is transition your knowledge to river fishing with long casts. Now the guys at Meldahl could put on a show down there. Luckily we didn't need to cast that far and with the Hydro going in, they won't need to either Just get something that feels good to you and don't get discouraged. You'll love Ohio River Wiper fishing. It's taken up about 18 yrs of my "spare time" and there's still more to learn.


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

Dave and others,

I'm a custom rod builder and I plan to build a European carp rod like the Predator, but with guides that are sized for a conventional reel rather than the spinning guides on the Predator. What are your thoughts on the Predator's handle length? Should I make the handle a different length?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think the handle is perfect, at least for me. The Predators are actually spinning rods but the eyes aren't like the big ones on a normal spinning rod. The Predator is actually a "European Live Bait Fishing Rod". I think it is perfect for me. One model is a baitcaster but a little less backbone. If you are building it , find where it feels comfortabe for YOU. When ya comin' back down?????


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Kind of hard to tell from here but these are 3 lonely Predators waiting for some topwater


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

Maybe Sunday. Is the water up over the sidewalks?


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

Last year I went to Bass Pro, and as I'm pretty poor myself, I ended up getting a 10' Offshore Angler surfcasting rod, MH spinning, for $28. I paired it with an Okuma Avenger ABF-65 spinning reel ($60) that is a beast. It also has a bait clicker function that I really like. It came with a spare spool so I have one with 35 lb Berkley Big Game and the other with 65lb Power Pro braid. I can chuck a chunk of skipjack dang near to the middle of the river. You wouldn't wanna hold this rig (it weighs like 5 lbs) but it's a wench, even though it's a spinning reel.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A couple of the guys use big spinning gear here and use it all day so I'll find out what they are using. But I do know that one of them is a 13 ft Breakaway rod, expensive.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Daveo76 said:


> A couple of the guys use big spinning gear here and use it all day so I'll find out what they are using. But I do know that one of them is a 13 ft Breakaway rod, expensive.


Actually I found one of my baitcasters (sadly not one of my Abus) but it should do the job and I've found a 12' surf rod for it for a reasonable price.... I'm just debating whether or not I can reasonably get around with a 6' (2 piece, 12') rod in my tiny little Mazda 3....

But then again, the 10' - which oddly enough costs more - would still be 5' and probably create just as much of a problem. At the end of the day, if the weight isn't too much more, the 12' should be better than than 10' just in terms of casting range, yes?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

SamiFish said:


> Actually I found one of my baitcasters (sadly not one of my Abus) but it should do the job and I've found a 12' surf rod for it for a reasonable price.... I'm just debating whether or not I can reasonably get around with a 6' (2 piece, 12') rod in my tiny little Mazda 3....
> 
> But then again, the 10' - which oddly enough costs more - would still be 5' and probably create just as much of a problem. At the end of the day, if the weight isn't too much more, the 12' should be better than than 10' just in terms of casting range, yes?


I got my around in a small cavalier last year just putting the tip side on the back above the seats wrapped and the butt ends out the window wrapped in cloth too. Not the best way but had no choice. You just have to practice with your rods because there are so many. Guys get farther at times than my 11 ft with 10 ftrs. Granted I can't cast as far as I could when I was a little younger but can hold my own. Hardest part about distance casting is getting the fish in!!


----------

